# First order from Raw Paws



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I just got in my first order from rawpaws.org and I'm super happy with it! Ever since my previous butcher stopped carrying all the components for good raw meals, I've been struggling to find new organs and novel meats, but I've found my solution! 

I just got in some sheep kidneys, some pancreas, some nice fat mackerels (much nicer than the sad skinny mackerel at the asian market), some fresh green tripe, and Kaiju's big surprise for tonight - a big meaty goat head! 

They also have great shipping prices. Most others climb up to $60-$90 just for shipping, but this site has quoted a flat $25 for several orders I've put in, one over 100 pounds. Soooo if you're having trouble finding novel things or uncommon organs, I highly recommend them. They may not be dirt cheap, but they're definitely on the lower end as far as price.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Yeah...that's a great selection...

I checked out the goat head and I see it comes complete with eyeballs and everything.

I may have to put an order in and get some of the more exotic items they offer.

Will your dog eat the entire goat head including the skull?


SuperG


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

SuperG said:


> Yeah...that's a great selection...
> 
> I checked out the goat head and I see it comes complete with eyeballs and everything.
> 
> ...


It's looking like it so far. It may be more of a meaty bone than a meal though depending on how powerful the dog is. Kaiju likes to be dainty about eating, so he went for an eye socket and burrowed his way through about a quarter of the skull. The parts of the skull around the eyes are soft enough he just ate them and he's been digging out eye, cheek meat, and brains for about 45 minutes now. He's been chewing on the lower portions a bit, so the jaw's been broken in a few places pretty easily, but he got distracted once he found a way to the brain, so he'll probably come back to the other meaty bits later. It's actually got LOTS of meat on it, which I was pleasantly surprised about. The jaw, cheeks, base of the neck and inner mouth area really have a lot to them.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

So just as an update, it took him about an hour and a half but Kaiju ate the entire goat skull. After he gnawed it down to pieces of course, but it seems it was soft enough for him to crunch up pretty easily after some work. First time giving him anything like this, so it was an interesting experience!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I was interested enough to check out the site. I ended up ordering the goat ribs, mackerel, duck necks, tripe and the sheep chunks and meaty bones. We will start there. I couldn't do the goat head The venison necks were tempting but Venison is not on the good list for Midnite and I couldn't see myself cutting them up.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey Llombardo, if you're new to raw feeding, that might be too much variety at first. I would start slowly and with chicken or turkey. Here's a good article about switching:

A Simple Guide to Switching to Homemade Raw | The Raw Feeding Community

With my guys I started with ground whole chicken, turkey necks, and ground turkey. Do that for a few weeks and then start introducing variety slowly. Also with your pack of dogs, you're going to need a better source so you're not paying so much money. Look for a coop in your area - hopefully someone that lives around you can help you find good sources. I can get most of my meat from a restaurant supplier for less than $1/lb, and for convenience I can get premmade raw locally for $2/lb. Because of this I am able to spoil them sometimes with online treats - I'll look around Raw Paws and see what they have. Thanks for the rec, Pax!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm not switching to raw. All the stuff I got is given as a special treat every now and then, usually on the weekends.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry, I was looking at another thread where it looked like you were interested in raw feeding. Either way I'm sure your pups will enjoy their treats.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

osito23 said:


> Sorry, I was looking at another thread where it looked like you were interested in raw feeding. Either way I'm sure your pups will enjoy their treats.


No it's ok. It's not off the table. I'm just in the testing stage right now. They have had mackerel, duck necks, and tripe before. I'm adding the goat and sheep to see. I'm in contact with a farm to see if they can give me decent pricing right now.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I already got the stuff. Ordered Friday and was on my doorstep at lunch today. That was super fast. Shipping was like $21


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I placed my first order today. Shipping was $32. Because I registered last week I got a nice email with a 15% off my first order code, which offset the shipping. 
Also, I got a pop up that stated they offer free shipping on orders of $400 or more. You might think that's a lot for one order, but I could do it easy (have a chest freezer just for the dogs food) once I'm sure Ziva likes everything. She's a bit fussy. 
I was bummed lamb liver was out of stock  Oh well, if all goes well it'll be on the next order.

Pax08 thank so much for sharing the RAWPAWS link. I've been looking for a supplier with god prices and a variety that ships to my area for some time.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I was so excited to give them their treat today. That was short lived when either Robyn or Midnite threw up within 10 minutes of eating it They all had some mackeral and a duck neck. On a good note Apollo the puppy loved his treat.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

llombardo said:


> I was so excited to give them their treat today. That was short lived when either Robyn or Midnite threw up within 10 minutes of eating it They all had some mackeral and a duck neck. On a good note Apollo the puppy loved his treat.


Awww, was it something too rich maybe?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I wouldn't feed so much variety if you're only going to do raw a couple times a week, kibble fed dogs stomachs just aren't equipped for it. Even if you're not going to switch to raw I would still go slowly with raw treats and just do some skinless chicken quarters or something otherwise you're just going to upset their digestive system each time. Lots of people do 50/50 kibble/raw as well so you can work up the raw slowly(only bland meats like chicken and turkey) but you need to go slow and supplement some digestive enzymes.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Checked it out, sadly thr shipping is quite exorbitant to ship to SoCal.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

They have all had(except the pup) what I gave them before. It's not like I tried anything new at all. None of the older ones like chicken, they walk away from it. The oldest one did eat the duck neck this time, but she wouldn't touch the fish at all. They get duck necks quite often actually. I would never do a 50/50 diet. Raw and kibble are digested differently from what I researched. I really can't complain about overall health with the kibble. They all have great teeth, no odor, minimal shedding and nice coats. I think I'll just order some bones and that can be their Sunday treat, since I generally fast them from kibble that day anyway. I got to stop trying to fix what is not broken before I really break it.


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Raw Paws is EXPENSIVE!!!!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

CHawkins said:


> Raw Paws is EXPENSIVE!!!!


^ this, unfortunately. 

They have a couple of reasonably priced items, but most of the stuff I can buy for far cheaper at the grocery store (which is pretty pricey as well). :/


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

CHawkins said:


> Raw Paws is EXPENSIVE!!!!


 Depends on where you live and what might be locally available to where you live. In my case it is not expensive.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Springbrz said:


> CHawkins said:
> 
> 
> > Raw Paws is EXPENSIVE!!!!
> ...


Same here. Since the farm near me was sold, places to get decent raw have dwindled. The prices at Raw Paws are more than I was paying previously, but not nearly as much as other online raw providers I've looked at.


----------

